# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  Old Jerusalem building layout

## Azélor

Maybe some of you remember that I tried to make a map of Old Jerusalem not too long ago. I took the responsible decision to stop because the task was too big and there were too many missing details to get the finished result I wanted. You can find the original thread with links to other references here : https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...ad.php?t=39988

Still, I got a pretty good layout of the buildings. The source I used was a map from 1996 from National Geographic. Even if it's not exactly the same city as in the middle ages, I think it can be a good reference for those looking to have cities feel more realistic and chaotic. (I'm saying this because many people building fantasy world, set their world in the middle ages)

This is the map I completely forgot to post here because it was unfinished:

----------


## Mouse

Oh yes, I do remember that one, and that looks massively complicated!

Are some of those little boxes garden areas?

I hope the source map shows enough detail to help you interpret what all those little shapes are, or making things up as you go along will be quite difficult.

----------


## Azélor

> Oh yes, I do remember that one, and that looks massively complicated!
> 
> Are some of those little boxes garden areas?
> 
> I hope the source map shows enough detail to help you interpret what all those little shapes are, or making things up as you go along will be quite difficult.


There might be some gardens but the map I used did not have much information. For example, I see the lines of the rooftops but I'm not sure where the building ends. Is it the end of  the building or just a section of the roof?
I'm aware that there are many streets and the layout does not follow the kind of streets we are used to. Basically, most of the area not occupied by a building is a street, assuming I understood correctly. 
What makes this confusing as Falconius told me, is that many buildings extend over the streets, covering them completely at some places. You also have plenty of buttress arches linking buildings from across the street, to improve the solidity/stability of the buildings, because some of them are really old.

----------


## Mouse

Maybe when you work out where those tunnels are you could show them as dashed lines bisecting the buildings.  I know! Showing them isn't the hard bit.  Finding them is.

----------


## Azélor

Well, I don't intend to continue working on this project.

----------


## Mouse

Oooh! Yes, I see now - hence placing it in the reference section!

Doh!  Shoot the Mouse  :Razz:

----------

